# OAB sigla



## Ricardo Tavares

Vocês já tiveram que traduzir OAB (Ordem dos Advogados do Brasil)?
Pensei em "Lawyer Class Representation of Brazil), mas não me soa bem e acho que deve haver um termo em inglês que corresponda à nossa OAB. Alguém saberia ?
Grato.


----------



## thiagolb

Como é uma organização nacional, penso que não haveria porque traduzir.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

thiagolb said:


> Como é uma organização nacional, penso que não haveria porque traduzir.


Na verdade, eu costumo deixar sem traduzir mesmo, MAS colocando entre parênteses a expressão correspondente ao idioma que estou vertendo, de modo a permitir que, neste caso, um inglês, australiano ou norte-americano possa compreender do que se trata.

Valeu !


----------



## coolbrowne

Para os Estados Unidos (onde a entidade equivalente é _American Bar Association_) não tem erro:
*Brazilian Bar Association (OAB)*​Assim o leitor americano entende imediatamente do que se trata; a sigla original entre parênteses indica aos mais distraídos que se trata de uma organização estrangeira


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Para os Estados Unidos (onde a entidade equivalente é _American Bar Association_) não tem erro:
> *Brazilian Bar Association (OAB)*​Assim o leitor americano entende imediatamente do que se trata; a sigla original entre parênteses indica aos mais distraídos que se trata de uma organização estrangeira


É isso aí. Muito obrigado !! Mas, poderia ser "Brazilian Lawyer Bar Association", ou a sigla BAR já se subentende que é para advogados ?


----------



## thiagolb

Veja os nomes destas organizações:
American Lawyers Association
Franco British Lawyers Society
National Council of Australian Lawyers​Talvez ajude.


----------



## coolbrowne

Lamento, meu caro Tiago, mas não dá para deixar barato 


thiagolb said:


> American Lawyers Association
> Franco British Lawyers Society
> National Council of Australian Lawyers


American Lawyers Association - completamente sem expressão, nem chega ao pés da ABA
Franco British Lawyers Society - Uma associação de âmbito restrito (franco-britânico)
National Council of Australian Lawyers (o nome oficial é *Law Council of Australia*) - este sim, seria o equivalente australiano da OAB​*Mas...*, a pergunta foi como *traduzir* OAB para o inglês. Não vejo como melhorar o post #4. Sorry!

Até mais ver...
------------------------------------------------------------------
It ain't bragging if you can do it - Hank Aaron (baseball legend)


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu não entendi esse _Bar_ do _American Bar Association_. 

O que ele tem a ver com Direito?

Até.:


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu não entendi esse _Bar_ do _American Bar Association_.
> 
> O que ele tem a ver com Direito?
> 
> Até.:


Certamente é uma sigla. Talvez seja as iniciais de "Bureau for Attorneys Registration"... Sei lá...


----------



## Macunaíma

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Certamente é uma sigla. Talvez seja as iniciais de "Bureau for Attorneys Registration"... Sei lá...


 
Mas nesse caso seria a sigla da sigla.

Eu logo pensei numa associação de proprietários de bares, butecos, biroscas e pés-inchados (aqueles que têm a proverbial cachaça em infusão de ervas e os folclóricos ovos cozidos com cascas multicoloridas).

Mas, voltando ao assunto, eu também sou da opinião que o melhor é não traduzir. Apesar de, por suas características, a tal ABA ter funções semelhantes às da OAB, inclusive na acreditação dos graduados das escolas de direito e auto-regulamentação da profissão, sempre existe alguma diferença. No mais, nada justifica traduzir o nome de instituições.


_Macunaíma_


----------



## coolbrowne

Tagarela said:


> Eu não entendi esse _Bar_ do _American Bar Association_.
> 
> O que ele tem a ver com Direito?


*Esse* _*Bar*_, não é sigla nem botequim . É de uso clássico na língua inglesa e refere-se à profissão de direito como um todo. Nos EUA, advogados, depois de formados, para que possam (legalmente) praticar a profissão (_practice law_) têm que prestar o _Bar Exam_. Quando passam, são _admitted to the Bar_. Aqui está a acepção apropriada do verbete *bar* no American Heritage Dictionary (*13*), junto com outras que lhe são relacionadas:
*11.* The railing in a courtroom enclosing the part of the room where the judges and lawyers sit, witnesses are heard, and prisoners are tried. *12.* A place of judgment; a tribunal. *13.* _Law_ *a.* Attorneys considered as a group. *b.* The profession of law​Aqui está o verbete completo
http://www.bartleby.com/61/67/B0066700.html

Como curiosidade. daí vem a palavra _barrister_, muito usada para advogado (especialmente UK, AU, IN). 

Até mais ver...


----------



## andre luis

ALBERTO MURRAY NETO - Attorney admitted to the Brazilian Bar *...* 

Aqui aparece: Brazilian Bar Association (*OAB*)
E para a Associação achei essa outra:
ABA | A sua base em Brasília-


----------



## olivinha

Macunaíma said:


> Eu logo pensei numa associação de proprietários de bares, butecos, biroscas e pés-inchados (aqueles que têm a proverbial cachaça em infusão de ervas e os folclóricos ovos cozidos com cascas multicoloridas).


Hahahaha! Só você, Macu!

Mas estou com Cool, o termo BAR é de uso tão difundido nos US que dificilmente se confundiria o BAR de lawyers com o BAR de cachaça.


----------



## Vanda

hehehe, o Macu acha mineirice em tudo. Num é botequim, não, sô!

Gente, quando eu trabalhei com traduções num escritório de advocacia, deparei-me com o tal bar e nas traduções do português europeu encontrei *barra,* donde associei a um dito antigo 'de levar alguém às barras do tribunal" e fui tentar descobrir se era daí mesmo, no inglês ( e é, vejam mais abaixo). Se observarem as menções de barras do tribunal na internet verão que hoje, quase sempre, são ou de Portugal ou dos países africanos. 
Daí o "titio" Aurélio diz:
_barra = Nos tribunais, grade de madeira que separa os magistrados do público. _

E foi mesmo daí destas barras/grades que separam o tribunal que surgiu a palavra. Vejam o dicionário de etimologia em inglês:

bar- whole body of lawyers, the legal profession," 1559, *a sense which derives ultimately from the railing that separated benchers from the hall in the Inns of Court. *(...). After c.1600, however, this was popularly assumed to mean t*he bar in a courtroom, which was the wooden railing marking off the area around the judge's seat, where prisoners stood for arraignment and where a barrister (q.v.) stood to plead. A*s the *place where the business of court was done, bar in this sense had become synonymous with "court" by c.1330.*


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bravos Vandinha !
Adorei! 
Uma explicação bem fundamentada e criteriosa, que é o que buscamos aqui.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado *Vanda*


Dona Chicória said:


> Bravos Vandinha !
> Adorei!
> Uma explicação bem fundamentada e criteriosa, que é o que buscamos aqui.


Em você eles acreditam. 

Ah, sim, ia esquecendo de responder as duas perguntas originais (lembram?):

Sim. Aliás, o fiz várias vezes, traduzindo documentos oficiais. 
Sim.
Um abraço

---------------------------------------------------------------
Eu vim para confundir, e não para explicar - Abelardo Barbosa (Chacrinha)


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Obrigado pelas explicações sobre o _Bar_. 

Quanto à tradução, bem, talvez fosse bom deixar no original e indicar uma tradução se necessário, dependod do contexto, de para quem for a tradução e tudo o mais. 

Até.:


----------



## Carfer

Barra- Aqui em Portugal usa-se ainda muito. Não só na acepção indicada por Vanda mas também em expressões como 'advogado de barra' (julgo que o correspondente americano é _trial lawyer_), ou seja, o advogado particularmente hábil ou que se dedica sobretudo a fazer julgamentos, a ir à barra do tribunal.

Concordo que a tradução mais correcta de 'Ordem dos Advogados' é 'Bar Association'. Curiosamente, 'Ordem dos Advogados Portugueses' costuma ser traduzido, mesmo em documentos da própria Ordem, por 'Portuguese Law Society', expressão bastante mais vaga (podia ser a designação duma associação científica, por exemplo) e que, por isso, acho preferível não utilizar.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Olha, estou pasmo! vocês estão todos de parabéns.
Este forum é o máximo !!!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Obrigado *Vanda* Em você eles acreditam.


Ei, veja o meu post #5 e verá que eu acreditei em você e até te parabenizei...


----------



## coolbrowne

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ei, veja o meu post #5 e verá que eu acreditei em você e até te parabenizei...


Tem razão, Ricardo, mancada minha, obrigado . Mais importante: espero que tenha ajudado (depois de tanta derivação )

Um abraço


----------

